# timing chain question on ka24e motor



## ed hawkin (Jul 6, 2005)

the chain has jumped will it bend the valves on 1992 stanza ka24e


----------



## outcastwzl (Jul 5, 2005)

I just had the same problem with my stanza. If you lucky and dont try to start the engine again you'll get off with out bending it. I did but the chain completely broke. To fix it i had to get a Timing chain and gear kit. ( 178$ ) not bad, if you can find a friend or some one else other then paying a mechanic to do the job. I had a friend do mine for 250$ , while a mechanic wanted to charge me between 6-800$ for the same job.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

If you're not sure about bent valve gear, do a compression test and a leak down test. This will be a quick and reasonably reliable way of seeing if any valve train components were damaged. The guide broke on mine which caused the chain to jump enough to throw timing off so that it wouldn't run at all (or even start), but lucky enough not to have damaged any top end components.

$250 is a deal. You're looking at 16hrs plus....

Tim


----------

